# Love in the works of J. R. R. Tolkien



## Ingwë (Jul 12, 2005)

There is love in the books of Tolkien, we know. It is very important, of course. We know about Beren and Lúthien. Their love was great but infeasible. Thingol didn't want to see his daughter and a man, mortal creature. 
There are many other examples about the power of the love. What do you think about that? Is the love one of the most important factors in the works of Tolkien? How did it help to the characters?


----------



## Astran (Jul 12, 2005)

Love is _always_ an important motive. If Beren hadn't loved Luthien, for instance, the entire history would have been totally different. Arwen wouldn't even have existed then! And of course there is also the struggle between the lovers and the others. Like for instance, elrond doesn't want aragorn to marry his daugther. I'd say love is one of the main motives in Tolkien's mythology.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it is always very important. 

What do you think about the love of *Aldarion and Erend*is? Wasn't it fatal? What would happen if he didn't love her? He often went to the Middle earth; would he come back it Erendis wasn't there? 

*Beren and Lúthien*: their love was fair, clear. He went to Angband to take the Jewel for Thingol. He did it for Lúthien because we loved her so much. She escaped and went to help him. What do you think about them...

_Come on, let's talk._ We have also Sam and Rosie, Aragorn and Arwen...


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 13, 2005)

Love is love I guess-and differs between different characters-Beren and Lúthien’s "love" eventually led to the creation of the Kings of Númenór and the downfall of Morgoth, as well as the Fall of Doriath and Nargothrond, and the deaths of Finrod, Thingol, Mablung and others. (Though neither was consciously "aware" of the effect their love would have on the world-any such thoughts were of course superfluous for whatever would be, would be, all that mattered to Beren and Lúthien was that they loved each other, and if this love played a greater part in the History of Arda than other loves then so be it, nor does this make their love greater than the love of others.) Though, generally speaking, love was the greatest weapon against evil, being the thing which evil could neither overcome or achieve itself (it could achieve great physical power, for example, and so overcome it's enemies in that way, but it could never overcome it's enemies in matters pertaining to the heart and thus could be defeated via love, and it eventually was, by the love of Beren and Lúthien, Tuor and Idril, Húrin and Morwen, Eärendil and Elwing and many others.)

As for Aldarion and Erendis-they simply grew part, partly because of their own stubborn characters, partly because of other actors and partly because of politics-such is the nature of love, I guess, it is beautiful but can also be fragile if not properly tended.

Certainly there other types of love-platonic love, between Fingon and Maedhros, Beleg and Turin and Frodo and Sam which played a part in the downfall of Morgoth and Sauron, filial love and even selfish love, however paradoxical that may sound (i.e. Fëanor and Thingol's love for the Silmarils) lead to the destruction of Morgoth.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 26, 2005)

I've noticed (as in arthurian times) that there is a lot of courtley love.

Like Gimli:Galadriel, or Aragorn to Eowyn.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats called "courtley" is it? I prefer _ego-boosting_.  

As for Aldarion, he was like most men from what I have seen. Seemed like a curse to Erendis that she loved him, and whatever kind of love it was I think it was tainted, not like Beren and Luthien's. And I think its obvious they never loved eachother as much.

But yeah I think love was an important factor to the characters, and to the stories with Luthien and Beren, then later Aragorn and Arwen. In those cases it had direct impact on the history of Middle-earth in the fight against evil. And like Inderjit pointed out, in cases like Sam and Frodo, maybe the best example.


----------



## Shireman D (Jul 29, 2005)

JRRT's tombstone is marked Beren and Mrs. T's Luthien: that seems a pretty big hint seeing how devoted they were to each other.


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 10, 2005)

And we mustn't forget Maeglin and Idril. He loved her when he met her in Gondolin. But she is daughter of his mother's brother so their love is impossible and Idril doesn't love him. And so Maeglin betrayed Gondolin - because of the love. What a sad story!...


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 25, 2005)

How about the Elves love of Middle-earth and the Silmarils? That is like, the first age...


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 25, 2005)

Aglarband said:


> How about the Elves love of Middle-earth and the Silmarils? That is like, the first age.


Well, I don't think it is a love. It is not the love between male and female, love between friends or other love. 
The light of the Two Trees was in the Silmarilli. The Elves and the Men went to the light. You know about the Men. And I think it is so about the Elves. They go to the light, stars. The Two Trees were the light itself. I think that the Elves of Middle earth who have never gone to Valinor and therefore they have never seen the Lights of the Two Trees wanted to see it through the Jewels. That's why they wanted to take them  
It will be interesting if I see comments on my post by our great Tolkienologists. Some critics?


----------

